# 3 Car MVA



## keithptf46 (Mar 13, 2011)

I am a firefighter/emt, I also work for a private Ems company. The day started out like any other few code 3 runs that werent anything, and then we get called code 3 to a nursing home, we made it about half way there and in the middle of the road there was a 3 car MVA I told my partner to stop and he did. 
He radioed disp that we were at a 3 car accident no first responders on scene, disp said negitive continue to facility, I that point i said to my partner as im getting out of the moving truck "they can fire me" lol. I grabed our airway bag and went to the first car...............
Neck clearly borken over the back of the headrest and then a man comes charging at me save my baby, I look in the back seat of the car and theres an empty car seat, now my partner is at the other car, so i ask the man were is the baby, he tells me in side her she 9 months preg. 
So I look back down and it was clear 9 months preg. So I started cpr, got about 3 full resperations in before her troat was closed. So I started commpressions only for about 10 min before help showed up and then I tried to tube her, wasent happenin.
After extrication showed up we got her out they loaded her into medic rig and that was that. 3 people lost there lives baby had a pulse when they did c-sec I dont know any more.
I have done this job for almost 5 years and in 5 years i have seen similar things. but this ladys face haunts my dreams, I woke up doing compressions to my bed, and spacing out. I dont tell my wife this stuff she would take it worse then me just from the story, lol. so any ideas??????


----------



## firecoins (Mar 13, 2011)

Need counseling for PTSD.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2011)

yea maybe some counseling would help. You have to talk to someone about it. That's a horrible call to go on. You did the right thing though.


----------

